# المراحل الأساسيّة الأولى للنموّ النفسي



## veronika (14 سبتمبر 2008)

مقدّمة​لا ينمو الإنسان صفحة بيضاء أوعجينة لينة بل يحمل معه كل ما زرع فيه في سنواته الأولى من طاقات وقدرات ومواهب (يقول بعض العلماء إن الـ3 سنوات الأولى هي التي تحدّد شخصيّة الإنسان، والبعض الآخر يقفز بها إلى الـ14 سنة). 
النمو النفسي عند البشر ليس متجانساً ومتوازناً بل يختلف حسب شخصيّة الفرد ("الأنا")، والمعادلة تتوازن بين: 
1. الحاجات والدوافع (الـ"هو")
2. التنازع بين غريزتي "الحب" (الـ Eros) و"الكره" (الـThanatos).
3. البيئة والمحيط والتربية والأخلاق ("الأنا الأعلى")، 
وبالمقابل ليس العمر الجسدي مرافق دائماً للعمر النفسي.
علينا إذاً معاملة كل إنسان انطلاقاً من ذاته لأنه شخص مستقلله حريته وإمكانياته وردود فعله الخاصة. وهذه المعاملة تساعد الإنسان على النمو.. ولكن هذا لا يعفينا من استنباط بعض الخصائص لكل مرحلة من مراحل النمو التي يمكن مرحلتها وتقسيمها في سبيل دراستها:​1- فترة الحمل :​

هي فترة هامة جداً لأنها تطبع شخصية الإنسان من خلال إحساس شامل نتيجة نفسية الأم. فإذا كانت الأم سعيدة قابلة للطفل شعر الطفل بأنه محبوب ومرغوب فيه. وقد قال أحدهم: إذا أردنا جيلاً سليماً علينا ن نربي الأم وهي لا تزال شابة.​2- المرحلة الفمويّة (السنة الأولى) :​

يعيش الطفل في الأشهر الأولى حالة خلط بينه وبين الأشياء ولا يميز بين ذاته وبين العالم الخارجي وكل ما يهمه هو ما يلبي حاجته إلى الأكل والنظافة وتسمى هذه المرحلة بالفمويّة لأن كل شيء يتركز حول الفم.
في هذه المرحلة ينمو الطفل من خلال حنان ومحبة أمه. الرضاعة الطبيعية هامة لأنها تشعر الطفل بهذا الحنان وهذه المحبة وإذا تعذرت الرضاعة الطبيعية يطلب إلى الأم أن تحضن الطفل أثناء الرضاعة الاصطناعية ليشعر الطفل بدفء جسدها وحنانها وحبها.
على الأم في هذه المرحلة التحدث إلى طفلها أثناء الرضاعة والحياة اليوميّة، لأن الأم هي أول شخص يتعرف إليه الطفل وهي تطبع شخصيته من خلال علاقتها به من خلال نظرتها ونبرة صوتها فإذا كانت العلاقة سليمة يمكن لهذا الطفل أن يعيش في المستقبل علاقة سليمة فيها الثقة بالنفس والآخرين.
ولكن هناك علاقات سلبية: الأم أنانية تمتلك طفلها وتفرط في دلاله والأم تعتبر الطفل حاجة مادية تلعب فيها كما تشاء، تعطيه الحليب دون أي شعور بالمحبة والحنان، واستعجال أثناء الحمام والتنظيف.. لا وقت لديها للعب معه والتحدث إليه فيشعر الطفل بالحرمان وأنه غير مرغوب فيه.
إن دور الأب في هذه المرحلة لا يقل أهمية عن دور الأم فحضوره ضروري وفعال في نمو الطفل، وإن لم يعِ الطفل بشكل مباشر دور الأب.
علينا كآباء وأمهات المستقبل أن نربي أنفسنا على قبول ومحبة أطفالنا. على التجرد والتخلي عن أنانيتنا. علينا محاربة نزعة الامتلاك فينا والتحلي بالصبر وضبط النفس​
3- مرحلة اكتشاف الجسد (السنة الثانيّة):​
بعد السنة الأولى يبدأ الطفل باكتشاف ذاته الفيزيولوجية فيكتشف أعضاءه وكل جسمه. ويبدأ بتمييز ما هو منه وما هو خارج عنه. وهو سعيد وفخور بهذا الاكتشاف. 
في هذه المرحلة تقوم الأم على تنظيم "نظافة الطفل"، هذه المرحلة تمنحه فعل الثقة بالنفس والمصالحة مع الجيد والغير جيّد، وميزة الكرم أو البخل، والبذور الأولى للتنظيم نفسه. 
علينا أن نعامل الصبي والبنت نفس المعاملة وألا نزرع فيهم مفهوم العيب والغلط بل نساعدهم على الفرح بأجسادهم وعلى التوصل إلى النظافة دون الإكراه.
في هذه المرحلة يحب الطفل اللعب في الطعام والتراب والوحل ليكتشف قدراته الحركية فعلينا توجيهه دون قسوة لأن اللعب بالنسبة له هو طريق المعرفة والنمو...
4- مرحلة الفطام واكتشاف "الأنا" النفسي، والنرجسيّة (2-4 سنوات: الروضة):
في هذه المرحلة يشعر الطفل بحاجة ملحة للمحبة، ويكتشف أهميّة حبّه لنفسه (النرجسيّة).. كما يشعر بالخوف من أن يُترك. إنه بحاجة إلى الأمن والطمأنينة. وشعوره هذا قد يكون ملحاً بقدر ما شعر بالحرمان في السنوات الماضية، حرمان شعر به في فترة الفطام المادي في السنة الأولى، وقد كان من واجب الأمأن تعوض هذا الحرمان بالمحبة والحنان. وفي هذه المرحلة فطام نفسي هو فطام الابتعاد عن الأم والذهاب إلى ا لروضة فعلى الأم أن تهيأ طفلها لهذه المرحلة فتحدثه عن الروضة والرفاق والألعاب وإذا اقتضى الأمر أن تزور الروضة مع طفلها وتعرفه إلى الأماكن والمربية فلا تكون الروضة عقوبة للتخلص منه.
تتميز هذه المرحلة أيضا ًبظاهرة الخوف: الخوف من الظلام، من الأشياء الغريبة مع الحاجة للمعرفة لذلك نراه يكثر من الأسئلة: ماذا؟.. لماذا؟ علينا الإجابة على هذه الأسئلة بصدق وهدوء دون عصبية. وظاهرة الخوف هذه تزداد إذا تغير عليه الجو والمحيط فهو يسعى لأن يكون له محله وكرسيه في المدرسة والبيت، إنه يحب الترتيب وعدم تغيير الأشياء لأن هذا يشعره بالأمان.
في هذا العمر أيضا ًيكتشف الطفل الأنا النفسي ويحاول أن يتحقق من هذا الأنا عن طريق الرفض والممانعة فهو لا يعرف إلا كلمة أنا.. وكلمة لا.. ً يرفض مثلا ترديد ما تعلم في الروضة عند الطلب.. يشعر أنه بحاجة إلى مساعدة الآخرين ولكنه لايريد أن يعمل الكبار بدلاً عنه. هذه المرحلة هامة جدا ًبالنسبة للطفل فعلينا أن نساعده ونحترمه ونقدر طاقاته ونطلب منه العمل ضمن هذه الطاقات. علينا أن نحبه ونلبي حاجاته وليس نزواته مع شيءٍ من الحزم.
تفكير الطفل عملي وحسي. يرى العالم الخارجي بشكل إحيائي. لكل شيء إرادة وإحساس مثلا ً اللعبة تأكل وتبكي، وربما يشخصن الأشياء (الكرة، الصندويش،..).
نساعد الطفل أن يعبر عن نفسه واكتشافاته بالرسم واللعب والأشغال اليدويّة البسيطة.​

5- مرحلة الاكتشاف الجنسي (4-7 سنوات) :​

إنها مرحلة حسّاسة جدّاً لجهة القبول الجنسي: قبول الذكورة أو الأنوثة.. ومن أخطارها عدم تحديد الهويّة الجنسيّة أو المبالغة بها أو إخصاءها. ويعطي فرويد أهميّة بالغة لهذه المرحلة، لذلك علينا عدم المبالغة في إظهار الاختلاف بين الذكورة والأنوثة، أو التمييز القيموي بينهما، أو جعل الأنوثة غياباً للذكورة (عقدة ديانا).
ملاحظة: بعض الأخطاء التربوية التي يمكن أن نتعرض لها :
- علينا أن لا نقابل رفض وممانعة الطفل بالإكراه، بل نترك له المجال ليعبر عن ذاته ونساعده على ذلك.
- عدم مقارنته بإخوته أو رفاقه أو أقربائه فينكمش وينطوي على ذاته بل علينا أن نشجعه عندما يقوم بعمل ناجح فالتشجيع والثناء شرط النمو .
- خيال الطفل واسع أحياناً كثيرة يعيش في عالمه الخاص ولا يعيش في الواقع، يحول رغباته وأحلامه إلى واقع. أحياناً كثيرة ننعت هذا بالكذب. الطفل في هذا العمر لا يعرف الكذب بل يخلط بين الواقع والخيال. مثلاً طفل يحلم أن يحصل على علامة جيدة يصبح الحلم أو الرغبة واقع ويقول لأمه أنه أخذ عشرة بينما تكون العلامة أقل من ذلك بكثير.​

6- مرحلة "الأوديبيّة".. والتشتّت (5-6 سنوات):​
في هذه المرحلة يحاول الطفل تركيز معلوماته فهو لا يسأل إذ قد اكتشف الكثير فعليه أن ينظم هذه المعلومات.
تمتاز هذه المرحلة بظاهرة "الغيرة" القوية فهو يريد كل شيء له. يغضب ويكسر.
ظاهرة أوديب: الفتى يشعر أن والده هو المثل الأعلى له وبنفس الوقت يزاحمه على أمه فيتمنى تغييبه ليحل محله. الفتاة تميل إلى والدها وتغار من أمها وتريد أن تأخذ مكانها. تخطي هذه المرحلة يتوقف على العلاقة السليمة بين الأهل ومحبتهم وحزمهم مع الأولاد. علينا نحن كمربين أن نحيط الطفل بمحبة كبيرة ونساعده على الانفتاح على الآخرين فيشعر بالاحتياجات الاجتماعية دون ضغط أو إكراه.
في هذه العمر يحب الطفل القيام بتجارب جديدة ولكنه في أغلب الأحيان لا يحسن الاختيار. يشعر ويفكر أن باستطاعته القيام بأعمال كثيرة ولكنه يخطأ في تقدير إمكانياته لذلك نراه متطرفا ً يختار هذه اللعبة ثم بعد فترة قصيرة يتركها. يختار هذا العمل ثم يعدل عنه.. يحب الخصام.
علينا أن نساعد الطفل على اكتشاف إمكانياته وإعطائه أعمالاً حسب طاقته لنخلق عنده الثقة بالنفس.​
7- مرحلة الكمون وسن التفكير (6-7 سنوات):​

تبدأ في هذه المرحلة ما يسمى بمرحلة الكمون وتمتاز هذه الفترة بنوع من الهدوء حيث تتشكل عند الطفل المعطيات المباشرة للمعرفة فيستوعب انطباعاته الشخصية، كما يميل إلى العالم الداخلي والخلوة. يحب التأمل والصلاة كما أنه يزداد وعياً لنفسه وللآخرين فيصبح اجتماعياً أكثر من قبل.​8- مرحلة البوح بالعواطف (8 سنوات):​يظهر الطفل أقل انطوائية وأكثر انفتاحاً على العالم الخارجي والآخرين فهو يتجاوب بسرعة لذلك علينا أن نساعده على معرفة العالم والآخرين عن طريق اللعب وهو يعبر لنا عما يحب ويكره، لذا يجب أن نصغي إليه ونأخذ كلامه وعواطفه بعين الاعتبار إذ في هذه المرحلة نبني شخصيته الاجتماعية فنجعله يكتشف من هو بالنسبة لذاته وللمجتمع ومن هم الآخرون ومن هو الله. إن الطفل في هذا العمر يشعر بحقوقه ويطالب بها كما يشعر بمسؤوليته وأحيانا ً ليتجنب هذه المسؤولية يلجأ إلى الكذب. فمن واجبنا كمربين أن نعلمه الصدق والاعتراف بالخطأ وأن نقلل من العقاب لنحافظ للطفل على ثقته بنفسه وبالآخرين.​

9- مرحلة إثبات الذات( 9 سنوات):​يتصرف الطفل في هذا العمر بحسب دوافعه الشخصية فيشعر أنه لم يعد طفلاً وعليه أن يثبت ذاته لذلك نراه منهمكاً كثيراً فهو يريد أن يعمل الكثير وأن يظهر قدراته. كما أن حياته العاطفية تصبح أكثر عمقا ً فيميل إلى العزلة وينفر أحياناً من الأعمال الجماعية لذا علينا أن نركز على الأعمال الفردية مع تقدير صحيح لإمكانيات كل طفل لئلا يتعرض للفشل كما علينا الاهتمام به بفطنة ونوع من التساهل.
يظهر مجدّداً، في هذه المرحلة وحتى نهاية الطفولة، الاختلاف بين الذكر والأنثى، فتنمو عند الذكور حركيّة الجسد يقابلها عند الإناث حركيّة الانفعال، ويظهر أن الذكر أقل نضوجاً من الأنثى. ويميل الطرفان إلى التكتّل حول الرفاق من الجنس نفسه.​

10- مرحلة نهاية الطفولة( 10 سنوات):​

يتميز هذا السن بالاتزان وحسن التكيف والثقة والحيوية فهذا السن هو سن الانفتاح الكامل والتأمل بكل ميزات الطفولة. يعي الطفل ذاته. في هذا السن تظهر ميول الطفل بشكل واضح وخاصة في مجال الإبداع فعلينا أن نكون دقيقي الملاحظة لنكتشف هذه الميول والمواهب : كالرسم - الموسيقى- الرياضة، ونغذيها على كل المستويات الثقافية والروحية والجسمية والاجتماعية. في هذه المرحلة يحب الأطفال الأعمال الجماعية​.


11- مرحلة الانزلاق نحو المراهقة) 11- 12 سنة):​في هذا السن وخاصة عند الفتاة تبدأ التغيرات الفيزيولوجية ويتبعها تغيرات فكرية ونفسية. تبدأ المُرَاهِقَة بإظهار الانشغال بذاتها مع نوع من القلق. تهتم الفتاة بلباسها وزينتها. تكتشف أنوثتها. فعلينا مساعدتها لتقبل أنوثتها دون ميل زائد إلى حب الظهور.
بالنسبة للفتى يستمر في نهاية الطفولة. لكنه يشعر أنهلم يعد طفلاً ولم يصبح مراهقاً. أحياناً يشعر بنوعٍ من القلق يريد أن يكبر وليس لديه بعد الطاقات الجسدية الكافية.
في هذه المرحلة تبتعد الفتيات عن الفتيان لأنهنّ يشعرن أنهن أصبحن كبيرات والصبيان صغار.
عمليا ً علينا مراعاة هذه الناحية باختيارأعمال ونشاطات خاصة للفتيات وأخرى خاصة بالفتيان.
على المربي الشاب الذي يتعامل مع الفتيات أن يكون حذراً جداً فلا يسمح لهن بالتعلق به...​
12- مرحلة المراهقة :​لقد رأينا أن مرحلة الطفولة 6-11سنة هي مرحلة هادئة نسبيا تساعد الولد على التكيف الاجتماعي والتربية الأخلاقية وتمتاز بشكل عام بعلاقة جيدة مع الأهل.
تسبق المراهقة مرحلة انتقالية تدعى مرحلة الكمون يحاول فيها الفتى أن يثبت ذاته عن طريق الرفض والاستقلالية.كما تحاول الفتاة تقليد أمها من حيث اللباس والزينة.
تعريف المراهقة
المراهقة هي مرحلة تعقب الطفولة وهي أساسية في تكوين الشخصية وتمتد ما بين 12- 18 سنة عند الفتيات، و14- 20 سنة عند الشباب. المراهقة مرحلة هامة في حياة الإنسان إذ فيها تكتمل شخصيته كما هي مرحلة اكتشاف وانفتاح وعطاء:
اكتشاف: يسعى المراهق إلى اكتشاف ذاته في كل أبعادها الفيزيولوجية والنفسية والروحية والاجتماعية. يسعى المراهق لاكتشاف مكانته ودوره ضمن الجماعة: الأسرة, المدرسة, المجتمع.
انفتاح: يبدأ المراهق بتكوين صداقات مختلفة وينفتح على الجنس الأخر.
عطاء: إن المراهق يشعر أن لديه إمكانيات كبيرة وهو مستعد للبذل والعطاء والابداع.​
مراحل المراهقة:​

أ- المراهقة الأولى:12- 15 سنة عند الفتيات، " 14- 17 سنة عند الشباب​
1- مرحلة النضج الفيزيولوجي:

تمتاز هذه المرحلة بنضج الأعضاء التناسلية أي اكتمالها حيث تصبح قادرة على القيام بوظيفتها. يرافق هذا النمو مظاهر خارجية ونفسية.
نتيجة هذه التطورات الفيزيزلوجية يشهر المراهق بالخوف والقلق والاضطراب. إنه يعيش أحاسيس لم يكن يشعر بها في السابق. يشعر أنه لا يستطيع السيطرة على جسده. يشعر بالتقلبات السريعة التي يمر بها ولا يجد لها تفسيرا أحيانا يشعر بالذنب فينزوي عن رفاقه أو يكره جسده. يشعر أحيانا كثيرة بالتعب.​
الموقف التربوي :​

ضرورة الإصغاء إلى المراهق وقبول تصرفاته غير المنطقية أحيانا علينا أن نشعره بالحنان والمحبة والتفهم.
إن المراهق يريد إثبات ذاته ولكنه بحاجة إلى المساعدة. علينا أن نقدم هذه المساعدة دون فرض.
كما علينا أن نرفض له بعض المطالب الغير صحيحة أوالغير السليمة لأن ذلك يساعده على مواجهة التحد يوالنمو السليم.
- على الأهل الاهتمام بالتغذية الجسدية المتزنة.
- ضرورة الرياضة للسيطرة على الجسد.
- علينا أن نساعد المراهق على الخروج من الانغلاق على الذات بإعطائه الثقة بنفسه والحوار معه والأجوبة الصحيحة على كل تساؤلاته.
- علينا احترام المراهق وعدم السخرية منه خاصة بما يتعلق بالصوت وباقي الصفات الجسدية.
- علينا أن ننظر إلى المراهقة على أنها مرحلة هامة وإيجابية وليست مرحلة سلبية ننعتها بشتى الصفات السلبية.​
2- مرحلة النضج العاطفي:​

في بداية المراهقة يكتشف المراهق تفتح العاطفة عنده فيميل في البداية إلى الصداقة مع شخص أخر من الجنس نفسه لأنه يرى في هذا الصديق مرآة لذاته فيتحدث معه عن همومه وشعوره ومشاكله وهو شديد الحرص على سرية ما يدور بينه وبين صديقه.. وكذلك المراهقة تعيش الصداقة مع رفيقاتها.
ثم في مرحلة ثانية يكتشف المراهق الجنس الأخر وما يشده إليه وهذا ما نسميه مرحلة الثنائية الجنسية أي الاهتمام بالجنس الآخر. البحث للتعرف إلى شخص الآخر, ردود فعله, طريقة تفكيره, تكوينه الجسدي والنفسي.
يبدأ المراهق برسم صورة لفارس الأحلام.. ثم تتطور العاطفة والاختيار والاستقلال والاستقرار.​
ب- المراهقة الثانية ( 15- 18 سنة عند الفتيات، " 17- 20 سنة عند الشباب)​
1- على المستوى الفيزيولوجي :​

يبدأ المراهق يعيش نوعا من الاستقرار الجسدي فقد اكتمل نموه واعتاد أحاسيسه ومشاعره وتعلم السيطرة عليها.
كما اكتشف أسباب الخوف والقلق الذي كان يعيشه وربما تخطاها.​2- على المستوى العاطفي:​نمو العاطفة عند الفتاة يختلف عن نمو العاطفة عندالشاب. تبدأ العاطفة عند الفتاة بالإعجاب ثم تتعمق لتصل إلى الاختيار والاستقرار أما العاطفة عند الشباب فمتقلبة، خطها البياني منكسر..
بعد الثامنة عشرة تبدأ الفتاة تسعى إلى اختيار شريك الحياة من خلال العلاقات العاطفية التي تعيشها..
الفتاة عاطفية, حالما تسمع الكلمة تحولها إلى حقيقة وواقع. وهذا ما يعرضها أحيانا كثيرة إلى الفشل واليأس وخيبة الأمل.
الشاب ما يجذبه في البداية الناحية الجنسية، يشعر بالعاطفة ولكنه لا يفكر أبدا بالارتباط فلديه بعد كثير من الوقت... 
عندما يعبر الشاب لفتاة عن إعجابه بها فهو صادق لكن عاطفته متقلبة.
الموقف التربوي :​ 
على الأهل والمربين متابعة أولادهم في هذه المرحلة بمحبة واحترام.
- الحوار الصحيح ضرورة لا بد منها لمسيرة صحيحة وكذلك المعرفة الصحيحة.
- على الفتاة أن تعرف ميزات نفسية الشاب وردود فعله بشكل صحيح لئلا تكون ضحية عواطفها.
- على الشاب أيضا أن يعرف ميزات نفسية الفتاة لئلا يعرضها لخيبات أمل هي بغنى عنها.
- الصراحة والوضوح في علاقات الصداقة ضمان لكلا الطرفين.
- علينا أن نوكل للمراهق مسؤوليات على قدر طاقته لينضج والمسؤولية تُكَبِر..
خاتمة
لا شك أن مراحل النمو تستمرّ في حياة الإنسان فهي بالأساس متداخلة أي أننا لا نكفّ عن أن نكون بشكل ما فمويين ونرجسيين وأن النضوج الأوديبي يحدّد الكثير من مشاعرنا وتصرفاتنا. ولا ننسَ اكتشاف فرويد بأن اللاوعي فينا يحدّد الكثير من تصرفاتنا وانفعالاتنا وشخصيتنا فهو كبحيرة كبيرة تعوم بداخلها جزيرة "الوعي" تصغر أو تتسع حسب نضوج كلّ منّا.
منقوووووووول​


----------



## النهيسى (16 سبتمبر 2008)

موضوع رائع جدااااااااا  شكراااااااااا


----------



## veronika (28 سبتمبر 2008)

> موضوع رائع جدااااااااا شكراااااااااا


_ميرسي يا نهيسي على مرورك
ربنا يباركك​_


----------



## KOKOMAN (28 سبتمبر 2008)

رااااااااائع يا فيرونيكا 
مرسىىىىى على الموضوع 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## veronika (3 أكتوبر 2008)

> رااااااااائع يا فيرونيكا
> مرسىىىىى على الموضوع
> ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك


_ميرسي يا كوكومان على مرورك
ربنا يباركك​_


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (3 أكتوبر 2008)




----------



## veronika (5 أكتوبر 2008)

_ميرسي يا فراشه على مرورك
نورتي يا قمر​_


----------



## viviane tarek (6 أكتوبر 2008)

_*موضوع جميل جدا"جدا"
شكرا" لتعب محبتك يا فرونيكا*_​


----------



## لوقا عادل (6 أكتوبر 2008)




----------



## veronika (23 نوفمبر 2008)

> موضوع جميل جدا"جدا"
> شكرا" لتعب محبتك يا فرونيكا


_ميرسي يا فيفيان على مرورك
نورتي الموضوع​_


----------



## veronika (23 نوفمبر 2008)

_ميرسي يا لوقا على مرورك 
ربنا يباركك​_


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (23 نوفمبر 2008)

موضوع رائع ومتكامل 
فهمته جدا لانى اخدته فى علم النفس بجد موضوع جميل​


----------



## veronika (17 يونيو 2009)

*ميرسي يا كوكي على مرورك
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## happy angel (18 يونيو 2009)




----------



## kalimooo (19 يونيو 2009)




----------



## veronika (22 يونيو 2009)

*ميرسي هابي انجل على المرور الجميل
نورتي يا قمر​*


----------



## veronika (22 يونيو 2009)

*ميرسي يا كليمو على مرورك
نورت الموضوع 
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## Rosetta (3 يوليو 2009)




----------



## veronika (3 يوليو 2009)

red rose88 قال:


>



ميرسي يا روز على مرورك
نورتي يا قمر​


----------



## وليم تل (4 يوليو 2009)

شكرا فيرونيكا
على الموضوع الرائع
ودمتى بود​


----------



## veronika (7 يوليو 2009)

وليم تل قال:


> شكرا فيرونيكا
> على الموضوع الرائع
> ودمتى بود​




ميرسي يا وليم على مرورك
ربنا يباركك​


----------

